# any coping skills?



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

just been having trouble with my dp lately, I try to not give a fuck about the feeling or thoughts but it seems like no matter what im saying to myself in my mind nothin helps! I'd like to get some coping skills.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

what kind of feeling is it that's bothering you? are you sad, or scared, or something else? I'm sorry if this question annoys you, it helps me know what things I can suggest that help me with something comparable.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

More than trying to avoid the feelings or ignoring them , try to embrace them. Even challenge them, make them come hard at you. My days used to be 24/7 dp and once I started not fearing it, i only feel it when i pay attention to them but i continue with life. I still get them really strong on my part of the day usually at night but the key is embracing it and not fearing it. Dont fight it  let it come.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

brizia2093 said:


> More than trying to avoid the feelings or ignoring them , try to embrace them. Even challenge them, make them come hard at you. My days used to be 24/7 dp and once I started not fearing it, i only feel it when i pay attention to them but i continue with life. I still get them really strong on my part of the day usually at night but the key is embracing it and not fearing it. Dont fight it  let it come.


I was about to type this same exact thing, also try doing something that you don't normally do. My biggest issue is that my weekdays are mostly the same day in day out, I go to work, come home, eat, play video games, go to sleep... I try to throw in walks here and there and each one I go in a different direction, or I'll try picking up a new hobby or read books, ect.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

Whenever I felt REALLY depersonalized I said this quote "I accept that I have this but I won't let it affect me because I know it's not dangerous." So what do you say to yourself when you start to feel or think dp? That's what my real question was. I know fighting it leads to a black hole and I think I've come to accept that.


----------



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hello. Just try to dont identify yourself with those feelings product of all those thoughs.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The only advice I can give you is to eliminate as much stress in your life as is possible and be very gentle on yourself....Avoid toxic people who dont understand and tell you its all in your head...Surround yourself with caring considerate understanding people...Tell "PEP" talkers to go f**k themselves....Make people understand that you are not well and need patience and understanding and cant function as well as normal...Anybody who puts pressure on you to get better or pick yourself up is to be avoided...

You need support and understanding from loving caring friends and family...Not pep talks from pushy people basically ordering you to get on with things...

Be very selfish right now and put yourself first....

Do not be afraid to tell people straight up how it is for you and that you are suffering...Whether its your work, family, friends, doctors etc etc....MAKE them understand and realise that what you are going through is hell and no you wont feel better after a nap or a cup of tea...

Any level of stress right now is going to hinder your recovery....Remove all forms of it in your environment (Stressful people, places or things) Avoid it all...You can start to gradually readjust to normal stress slowly when you feel better...For now take everything extremely slowly and easy....Snails pace is required right now..


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

I appreciate that. My mom is pretty stressful sometimes but I kinda have to deal w it. She usually makes me feel guilty whenever she takes off from work to take me to appointments or group therapy. That stresses me out and makes me feel like I'm on a time limit to get better. But I expressed how I felt to her and she hasn't done anything to upset me, yet. Also my psychiatrist is pretty rude - i don't really like her.


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

I totally feel ya vacation. I've had it for about three years now with a breakdown. I'm just over it, ugh!


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

I've been struggling for 3 years now too. But didn't get help right away and bottled it up for awhile. It's definitely shit. I'd love to go to group therapy that specializes w depersonalized patients in Texas but idk how to find that. I need that though.


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

They need more support groups everywhere. I can'tell find one here in Socal either


----------



## Jkbobell (Feb 1, 2015)

Solid advice



eddy1886 said:


> The only advice I can give you is to eliminate as much stress in your life as is possible and be very gentle on yourself....Avoid toxic people who dont understand and tell you its all in your head...Surround yourself with caring considerate understanding people...Tell "PEP" talkers to go f**k themselves....Make people understand that you are not well and need patience and understanding and cant function as well as normal...Anybody who puts pressure on you to get better or pick yourself up is to be avoided...
> 
> You need support and understanding from loving caring friends and family...Not pep talks from pushy people basically ordering you to get on with things...
> 
> ...


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

It sucks id love to start one in Texas but I don't even know how to get started. I go to group therapy but basically no one understands how I feel. And that makes me feel even more alone.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

What I struggle with the most is when I'm just existing in my own body but feeling like it's not mine all the time. Especially when I'm rolling around in bed trying to get comfortable. I'll think "these are not my legs. this is not my body. these movements aren't mine." And it's the stupidest thing but it seriously bothers me. And I know the whole "accepting & embracing " concept but what on earth am I supposed to say to my mind when this is happening? I've read where some people say just ignore it. Others say accept it. I'm just alittle mixed and really want this feeling to go away. Also scared that I'm gonna recover and then BAM! I'm hit w depersonalization again.


----------



## vavavictoria (Feb 5, 2017)

I have super bad car anxiety too, whenever I'm in an unfamiliar place my anxiety levels go up I start to feel numb


----------

